# Why USE a kayak for fishing ???



## Willi_H2O

With a massive amount of other boats available for fishing out of
WHY bother attempting to use a kayak for fishing ?

People are buying trailers, spending lots of money, and for those
prices why not just use an electric powered Johnboat or Canoe for the purpose ?

It's not like most are into the paddlesport thing for physical fitness because no one
speaks of technique, form, paddle blade choices, or shaft stiffness, etc.

No one has mentioned where to take kayak classes, gain knowledge of ""reading a river",
understand the effects of waves, wind, geography affecting human powered small water craft.

I'm all ears here, explain it to me - what's the allure, the coolness factor, etc., etc. ?
Perhaps I need an education from the other side of the fence and I'm willing to learn.


----------



## DaBeuk

Here is my list of reasons for fishing from a Kayak:

1. Quiet/closeness to the water - you really get to appreciate your surroundings when fishing in one of these. I'm within inches of the water when fishing in a Kayak - and it's nice to avoid the distractions of motor noise and a host of electronic devices.

2. Access to smaller bodies of water/poor quality launch sites. I also fish from a 16' deep V with a 50hp motor - but some places just aren't suited for that.

3. Going solo - it's easy to load/unload and easy to control (more so than a canoe) when you are paddling alone.

4. GAS PRICES. I can throw this thing on top of my compact car - much more economical than towing a boat behind my SUV.

fyi- I own a Native Watercraft Ultimate 12 - and love it.


----------



## Swamp Monster

If you have to ask, you're on the wrong website. Paddle stiffness? To fish a 150 acre lake, the average guy doesn't care nor do they really need to. Kayaking can be as simple or as technical as one wants it to be and still be safe and have fun. I know you feel differently and that's fine but your not a fisherman, nor do you use a kayak to fish. You use completely different kind of rigs for different purposes. Nothing wrong with that but folks aren't interested in listening to a preacher either and that's why a lot of your stuff gets ignored. You're approach leaves a bit to be desired.


----------



## ih772

Willi_H2O said:


> With a massive amount of other boats available for fishing out of
> WHY bother attempting to use a kayak for fishing ?
> 
> People are buying trailers, spending lots of money, and for those
> prices why not just use an electric powered Johnboat or Canoe for the purpose ?
> 
> It's not like most are into the paddlesport thing for physical fitness because no one
> speaks of technique, form, paddle blade choices, or shaft stiffness, etc.
> 
> No one has mentioned where to take kayak classes, gain knowledge of ""reading a river",
> understand the effects of waves, wind, geography affecting human powered small water craft.
> 
> I'm all ears here, explain it to me - what's the allure, the coolness factor, etc., etc. ?
> Perhaps I need an education from the other side of the fence and I'm willing to learn.


If you have to ask the question, you won't understand the answer.


----------



## ih772

Swamp Monster said:


> If you have to ask, you're on the wrong website. Paddle stiffness? To fish a 150 acre lake, the average guy doesn't care nor do they really need to. Kayaking can be as simple or as technical as one wants it to be and still be safe and have fun. I know you feel differently and that's fine but your not a fisherman, nor do you use a kayak to fish. You use completely different kind of rigs for different purposes. Nothing wrong with that but folks aren't interested in listening to a preacher either and that's why a lot of your stuff gets ignored. You're approach leaves a bit to be desired.


Precisely! It's not the information in your posts that pushes people away from listening to you, it's your presentation.


----------



## Willi_H2O

My presentation is never sugarcoated or spoonfed - we are all adults and the truth is often rough.

If you are a novice, a beginner, ignorant of many things, - yeah I'll call a spade a spade

I can read and the title of the forum doesn't represent what is presented

No one races , and there is almost no mention of Canoes

Why not just use a Canoe for that matter ?
- a kayak is often referred to as a covered canoe

As for fishing - I do fish - I use the kayak for transport to the fish spot.

I paddle a lot in South Eastern Michigan on big bodies of water
- Cass Lake is 1, 280 acres and 9 miles in circumference
- Orchard Lake is 795 acres
- Lake St. Clair is massive and has large waves, wind, weather storms.
- Detroit River has strong current and is no place for underestimating Mother Nature

Kayak fishing tournament - a good paddler will hit 3 times as many spots as a slow paddler.

If you ignore my posts, that's cool, I have a thick skin, my feelings are intact.

I've also gotten personal e-mails from a few who appreciate the info
Owning a piece of equipment doesn't automatically mean people know how to use it.
That's why across the nation there are 100's of paddlesports deaths from novices.


----------



## wartfroggy

Willi_H2O said:


> With a massive amount of other boats available for fishing out of
> WHY bother attempting to use a kayak for fishing ?


 Because fishing from a boat is too easy. It is an added challenge, something new, something exciting, a new element....but if you want to have issues with it, that is your deal. You come on here and tell everyone they are doing it wrong, don't do this, do that, etc. I anchor my kayak in a river. I kayak in cold water. I guess that is my problem and not yours. But, I enjoy both the kayaking and the fishing. I enjoy the lack of a motor. I enjoy being more involved in the fishing process.


----------



## fisheater

I do not know if my answer will help, but I will try. First I fish out of a Wenonah Solo-Plus which is a three seat solo canoe. I wanted a sleek canoe since I saw race canoes on the Ausable. I never saw anything like them at the shops I went to. A few years back I started hearing about fishing kayaks. I wanted one so I started doing some research, the internet was very helpful. My needs were different than most guys because I wanted to take my young son with me from time to time, and I wade alot of rivers, and I wanted the option of having a friend go with me. I also wanted something that would paddle well solo. I ended up with the Solo-Plus rather than a kayak. Now that I've had it for a couple seasons, I can say it was a good purchase for me, although I would have benefited having a little rocker which it lacks. BTW I realize the Solo-Plus is not a sleek race canoe, but it's not a flat bottom aluminum either.

SOT's are good big water fishing craft, there are quite a few guys that troll for trout and salmon when these species are close to shore. Most knowledgable guys are using drysuits in early spring. SOT's are also quite popular in coastal regions also, where guys do alot of trolling and drifting. The Native Ultimate is a hybrid kayak that has a tunnel hull making it very stable while still having good paddling capabilities. I may agree that pack canoes may be superior to many SINK's for fishing the fact is that you have a far easier time finding both quality and cheap SINK's than you will finding a quality pack canoe.

BTW if you are not have not seen what some consider to be a outstanding open water SOT check out Kazkasi kayaks. They make a dedicated fiberglass fishing kayak designed to fish the waters off the Cape in South Africa


----------



## Willi_H2O

About 10 years back, there was almost no hype, no marketing, for kayak fishing.
It seems to have exploded in popularity recently.

Just curious what is driving the market in that direction.
Buying a boat is a very personal decision and many factors play a role in the decision.

It's not exactly cheap when you add it all up - the fish are pricey
a.) kayak
b.) trailer
c.) dry suit
d.) etc., etc., etc.

PaddleSports in America is rapidly growing

http://www.outdoorindustry.org/research.php?action=detail&research_id=79

http://www.outdoorfoundation.org/research.participation.2010.html
-
-


----------



## Swamp Monster

I've done the canoe thing and it has it's place. I've owned a 17ft Grunman, a 17ft Coleman Ram X, a 12ft Radison, and a 13ft(?) Old Town Predator. The 17ft'rs were great for 2 people and a ton of gear but were a lot of boat when solo'd in wind and rough water. The radison was a cool lightweight rig but was to small for me and another person. The Predator was a nice boat, got a deal on it and ended up selling it for more than I paid. It was a good fishing platform but still a pain in wind and rough water. My current 12ft Ultimate hybrid yak is more comfortable, has great stability, handles great and is easy to use in rough water and heavy wind. For the water I frequent and the fishing I do, it is about the perfect craft but it is not ideal for everything. A canoe will always have a place and they are fun to paddle as well. 

As far as expense....hell every outdoor related hobby is expensive especially if you're gear freaks like most are. Hard to put a price on the enjoyment one gets out of their outdoor pursuits. Some guys spend $60k on go fast sparkle boats to catch 14" bass, some spend $2k on kayaks and accessories. To each heir own and both enjoy it, that's all that matters. 

Most of the lakes I frequent have little kayak activity minus a few kids that live on the lake etc. I get boat after boat that approaches with curiosity and questions so while it is gaining in popularity it's still relatively rare in lots of areas. My fiance's peddle powered Ultimate gets a ton of attention...she probably spends an hour each outing on populated lakes answering questions about her rig. Most folks have never seen let along heard of a peddle powered rig other than old school paddle boats. Our boats are not even close to traditional kayaks but I'm more concerned with enjoying my time of the water than having a craft that fits a certain label to perfection.


----------



## kek25

1. I've owned several power boats over the years. The expense of a fishing kayak and all the gear pales in comparison to the expense of owning a power boat.

2. There are many people who go out and buy power boats and use them on all size bodies of water without ever having taken a marine safety or boaters' course. Safety issues and concerns aren't limited to kayaking.

3. The kayak is a very versitile craft; I own property in Grayling about a half mile from the "Holy Waters" of the Au Sable river. The Little Manistee River is within a stone's throw of the property, and I can think of at least 6 small, non power boat fishing lakes where I can use the kayak with peace of mind.

4. We do a ton of camping in a fifth wheel throughout the spring, summer, and fall. If we're not using the kayak for fishing, we can take it out on the body of water where we're camping and enjoy a nice paddle. Beats pulling a power boat behind the fifth wheel.

5. Some people want to get back to nature, and the kayak is one way of achieving that goal.

I agree that there are significant safety concerns with the use of kayaks that should be addressed by people new to the sport. I read too often about people drowning because they were pinned under a deadfal, washed over a wier and caught in the washing machine, or capsized in frigid water without the proper clothing. I also often read of auto accidents injuring and killing people daily, and power boats that crash into each other during the spring, summer, and fall or capsize resulting in severe injury and death.

I take the OP's comments as creating an awareness and reminding us of the issues novices (and experienced paddlers) should take into consideration before venturing out onto any body of water in a kayak for any purpose, rather than the comments of a purist who feels kayaking is solely for the purpose of getting from one place to another.

I'd also point out that there are many folks out there who choose to fish from a kayak that are very aware of safety concerns and proper kayaking techniques. If you surf the many kayak fishing specific sites you will frequently find sub forums dedicated to safety, as well as numerous discussions concerning river flow rates, technique, etc.

I've taken up kayak fishing to slow things down and enjoy nature. For me, it's not about the speed of getting from one fishing spot to another or cramming in as many fishing spots as I can in a given outing, but instead, enjoying what nature has to offer during the time I spend on the water.


----------



## Sib

Willi_H2O said:


> With a massive amount of other boats available for fishing out of
> WHY bother attempting to use a kayak for fishing ?
> 
> People are buying trailers, spending lots of money, and for those
> prices why not just use an electric powered Johnboat or Canoe for the purpose ?
> 
> It's not like most are into the paddlesport thing for physical fitness because no one
> speaks of technique, form, paddle blade choices, or shaft stiffness, etc.
> 
> No one has mentioned where to take kayak classes, gain knowledge of ""reading a river",
> understand the effects of waves, wind, geography affecting human powered small water craft.
> 
> I'm all ears here, explain it to me - what's the allure, the coolness factor, etc., etc. ?
> Perhaps I need an education from the other side of the fence and I'm willing to learn.


Willi, did you take the time prior to posting this post to consider all the ways technology and data came together in order for you to deliver the message? How the vBulletin software was created to function with your browser? How the various software packages and plugins work together? How the various hardware components are integrated to function seamlessly as a platform for your message? The input and output structure that allows you to receive and send messages?

You probably didn't. That's my point. Most people won't consider the inner workings of their internal combustion engine on their drive to work, yet most will arrive successfully and have a successful trip. That's how it is with mechanics and technical data, not all end users care about the details. Most are more interested in their pursuit, than the firing order of each piston. Sure people could benefit from technicals, but from what I've seen they get plenty of enjoyment in their bliss.


----------



## Maverick1

Willi, it's pretty simple... It's fun. 

For me, I can fish locations that aren't easly accessable. I can cover 3 times as much water as I can on foot, and I am not constrained by my surroundings. I can gain insight into habitat that previously I didn't know existed. It's totally portable, it can be launched and portaged with ease, it does everything I need it to. 

I have had my ulitimate 14 for about 2 months now and it has been the most enjoyable fishing investment I have made. I love watching peoples faces as I float by them with my fly rods running off the back. Or watching the guy on the bank who can see the fish but can't cast to them because of the brush. Even better is the fact that I can throw litter into in as I float down the section of river, leaving it in better condition then I found it in. 

Fresh, Salt, Brackish water... any species, any time, any place anywhere.... It's just FUN.


----------



## Willi_H2O

I share because I care - simple.

Falling off a bike can suck, but you can usually still breathe and get up.

Falling off a kayak/canoe is bit more of an issue for breathing underwater 
and being wet on the wrong cold day will cause you to curse to no end.

You will flip your boat- ski people fall, bikers fall, cars crash, it's life.

All I want is that as many people as possible know what to expect
and can make it back home to their families and houses.
It's okay to say - it's simply not worth the risk today, I'll go another day.

Paddling often; all year; I see firsthand the "issues" people encounter.
If what I post doesn't exactly , specifically , pertain to you, move on.
Some novice, newbie, beginner, might not have known and learned something
I attempt not to stereotype to much, using every and all inclusive wide brush strokes.

Places exist that "sell" boats and have salespeople dumb as rocks.
Others purchase a used boat as a garage sale, from a neighbor, etc.
All I try to do is fill the gaps and promote paddlesports as a safe hobby.

THANKS for the responses, I'm learning about another demographic.
Hopefully people will continue to post and share WHY they choose kayaking


----------



## Westlakedrive

Quite frankly the kayak fishing market is way over price for what you get.


----------



## Flyfisher

I leave my powerboat "up north" at the in-laws lakehouse, on a lift. No point of dragging it back and forth 4 hours (one way) when I can leave it up there. The kayak stays at my house, for the most part, and allows me the freedom to drop in the water on short notice...no launch fees, no gas/oil mix, no wheel bearings to lube, and my garage seems a heck of a lot bigger now that it houses a couple of kayaks, rather than a boat/trailer. 

I have met some incredibly nice people through kayaking and several of us paddle together on a regular basis here on the west side of the state. We wear our PFD's and dress appropriately for the weather without the expense of a drysuit. We all paddle sit-on-top (SOT) kayaks which afford safety features not inherent to the sit-in kayak (SINK).

Granted, some of the kayaks can get expensive but there are also new "fishing" kayaks available for $500 or less if one knows how to negotiate and purchase during the "off season". The "used" market is also ripe for the picking.


----------



## Willi_H2O

Many seem to gravitate towards the ease and convenience of kayaks.

Kayaks with bulkheads and/or Float Bags don't sink -- that's a myth !!
When you buy a quality, medium priced, kayak - it is designed to float at all times.

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product_list.asp?deptid=1760

Most open water guys have these, and they help gear shifting
around in the large cavernous bulkheads on an 18 ft kayak.

That's my major beef with the ultra cheap knockoff "floaty tubs"
- the float bag is extra or never explained
- there are no foot pegs for proper bracing, need extra ordering
- no bulkheads or sealed storage (air pocket) 
- no static lines to aid re-entry

Purchasing a mid-range priced kayaks gets a {standard package}
Going toooo cheap often leaves someone at risk .


----------



## Flyfisher

Willi_H2O said:


> Many seem to gravitate towards the ease and convenience of kayaks.
> 
> Kayaks with bulkheads and/or Float Bags don't sink -- that's a myth !!
> When you buy a quality, medium priced, kayak - it is designed to float at all times.
> 
> http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product_list.asp?deptid=1760
> 
> Most open water guys have these, and they help gear shifting
> around in the large cavernous bulkheads on an 18 ft kayak.
> 
> That's my major beef with the ultra cheap knockoff "floaty tubs"
> - the float bag is extra or never explained
> - there are no foot pegs for proper bracing, need extra ordering
> - no bulkheads or sealed storage (air pocket)
> - no static lines to aid re-entry
> 
> Purchasing a mid-range priced kayaks gets a {standard package}
> Going toooo cheap often leaves someone at risk .


I have no desire to fish out of, paddle, or own a sit-inside kayak (SINK). Both my sit-on-top kayaks (SOT) are sealed and I have flipped/re-entered both of them in "water rescue" practice with no entry of water into the cavernous bulkhead.

I agree that many retailers "push" the less expensive SINK's as an entry level kayaks and they are fine in small shallow ponds or shallow, wadable rivers. Touring kayaks for open water obviously require special instruction.

I simply don't recommend a SINKs for anyone fishing open water. The SOT is such a safer option and "quality" SOTs start around $500 or less, not much more than the $350 most end up paying for a smaller SINK.


----------



## LilyDuck

I currently fish out of a Tarpon 100 and looking to upgrade to a 12. The reason that I like it is:

*SOME* physical activity - Your not gonna get huge (muscles) and/or lose 100lbs, but I feel better enjoying those 3-4 beers while fishing.

Getting pulled by a angry fish, there is nothing better. You would be suprised that a decent crappie can spin your nose. Hard to explain other than you just have to experince it.

Have you ever fished a river with a few buddies you have to all fish the same 75' of water. With a kayak you open that up to 1/4...n miles. 

Solitude and Quiet - Hands down able to reflect on the current/past days activities.


----------



## Flyfisher

LilyDuck said:


> I currently fish out of a Tarpon 100 and looking to upgrade to a 12.


If you are looking to sell the Tarpon 100 send me a PM, I have a friend that may be looking to buy a kayak.


----------

